# Haflinger's jumping capabilities



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

So I am hoping to full lease a horse, and recently found a nice little haflinger mare on Craigslist available to full lease. She is a cute little jumper, and I love that cute haffie face! ;-) 
I was wondering how high you guys have seen haflingers capable of jumping. She is also the light-built haffie type, unlike the stocky ones also seen a lot. 

I understand that this varies between horses, and of course that it is not the sole purpose of a jumping horse, but I am asking this to make sure the stuff I want to do in my future won't be too challenging for her. (Pony club, pony hunters and show jumping.

Summary: how high have you seen/can a haflinger jump?

Thank you ahead of time for any input, all replies are sincerly appreciated! 
P.S. Please excuse any spelling/grammar errors, I am posting this from my phone which wants to "correct" everything. ;-)


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

haflingers can jump very high 161cm. (5ft 3")

Int. Pferdesporttage Maria Wörth (AUT) Kärnter Siegeszug! Nicole Stangl und Simon 5 sind die neue Guiness Weltrekordhalter


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I've seen a drafty one free jump 4' , and 3' (he topped out about there) with a rider. Mind you he was only 13.2hh himself


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Clava said:


> haflingers can jump very high 161cm. (5ft 3")
> 
> Int. Pferdesporttage Maria Wörth (AUT) Kärnter Siegeszug! Nicole Stangl und Simon 5 sind die neue Guiness Weltrekordhalter


 
Love that link!

Here is another pic I love:









When I had my 13.3 hand haflinger he hopped over a fence just shy of 5 feet and somewhere I have a pic of him as a yearling taking on a small jump but way over taking it like it was a 4 foot jump. Never found out what he could do with a rider because well...I'm just not that brave.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Love that link Clava! I'm going to share with a student that has 2 Haffies. She shows her mare at 2'6"-2'9" and schools 3' at home, she only jumps in her 4-H club and a few open shows a year hosted by other 4-H clubs and max for ponies is 2'9" by 4-H rules. 

I've seen them jump some pretty sizable courses, it's been many years and don't know exact heights though. We were in MI for another show years ago and they were having a big Haflinger show at the fairgrounds in Berrien Springs, haven't ever seen that many Haffies in one place. It was fun to watch. Honest, willing little jumpers, that's for sure!


----------



## Avonde (Jul 13, 2013)

I schooled this lovely little 14.1 Haflinger up to 2'6" when I was working with her. Loved it and had room to spare. She was a little tank, too.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Love that link Clava! I'm going to share with a student that has 2 Haffies. She shows her mare at 2'6"-2'9" and schools 3' at home, she only jumps in her 4-H club and a few open shows a year hosted by other 4-H clubs and max for ponies is 2'9" by 4-H rules.
> 
> I've seen them jump some pretty sizable courses, it's been many years and don't know exact heights though. We were in MI for another show years ago and they were having a big Haflinger show at the fairgrounds in Berrien Springs, haven't ever seen that many Haffies in one place. It was fun to watch. Honest, willing little jumpers, that's for sure!


The British Haflinger Society has a huge show each year, but I've never been - it is on my to do list


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

If you ever get to go, pictures are a must!


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> If you ever get to go, pictures are a must!


Oh yes!


----------



## Kotori (Jun 18, 2012)

My trainer keeps a haflinger stallion that has jumped a 4' fence into a pasture (thankfully empty), and he is a huge jumper under saddle. I don't have measurements, but he looks to be 13.2 or .3.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I believe there is a show in MI every year that is all haflingers. I remember the haflinger gathering I went to a few years ago that was at Gettysburg with the haflingers. Now that was awesome to see!


----------

